# Stundenplan (wie umsetzen)



## Lucaaa (13. Nov 2018)

Hallo!
Ich möchte einen Stundenplan in meiner App Darstellen. bzw. einen Zeitplan.
Das ganze sollte etwa wie in dem Bild aussehen.
Wie setze ich das am besten um?

Meine Ideen
- TableView (bzw das Äquivalent dazu in Android) mit Buttons oder CardViews etc
- Zeichnen auf einen Canvas 

Was es können soll?
- Durch klick soll eine Kachel ausgewählt werden können, also anklickbar sein
ä Ich möchte das ganze auch gern als Bild exportieren, bzw ausdrucken können.
Ich danke euch für eure Vorschläge


----------



## Robat (13. Nov 2018)

Die Funktion, das ganze als Bild zu exportieren, ist erstmal unabhängig von der Umsetzung des Stundenplans.
Für den Stundenplan an sich würde ich auf ein GridLayout oder ein TableLayout setzen. Was von beiden macht mEn keinen Unterschied.
Das kannst du dann noch mit einer ScrollPane verbinden, sodass nicht der gesamte Stundenplan auf einmal angezeigt werden muss.


----------

